# Nitrome



## Seritinajii (Nov 2, 2008)

Nitrome games are great and a lot of fun. Has anyone else heard of them?

Nitrome! 

I beat Skywire 2 and the levels from the original Skywire, and I'm working on Small Fry and Pest Control.


----------



## Registeel (Nov 2, 2008)

Personally I haven't but stuck in this cave i'm not surprised


----------



## Seritinajii (Nov 2, 2008)

Try some of the games. They're a lot of fun. I love the gameplay of a lot of them.


----------



## Arcanine Lover (Nov 2, 2008)

OH FUCK YES THEY ARE FUCKING AWESOME.

Seriously, I like most of them, (pixel art fwee!) but they seem to be running out of ideas for new games. The most recent ones are baaaaad. D:


----------



## Seritinajii (Nov 6, 2008)

I didn't really like Numbskull, but Bomba's alright. Really challenging..

I think they're working on Toxic 2.


----------

